# Let's see your golden's smile!!!!!



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Not sure which of those three smiles I like the best.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

You want me to pick a smile?! Well ok...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl getting some lovin from her papa


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Sadie was happy to have her new sister home







And sadie loved going to school


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's 2 of the beautiful smiles I get to see daily....Sophie and Comet.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is a picture that is 4 years old now but it captured both Hogan and Liam smiling at that time.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Here are a couple of pics of Thor's smile


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

*Grit's smile*









One of Grit's happy smiles


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranger and Roxie


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I've tried and tried to capture my puppy in a "smile" pose. He always strikes a serious "what are you doing" expression whenever the camera is out. Here is my bridge boy being his normal happy self.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny posing for the camera with her sister.


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

What gorgeous smiles! I can't wait until we get our little boy home to get his smiles (eventually!)


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a few...


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

Walt months ago going for a ride in the truck


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a few of Max's ever present smile.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Happy Henry


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

Bruno loves to smile!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Even puppies smile!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

This is Ben, he is 12 months old


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great thread, love it!

Great pictures of everyone's beautiful happy smiling goldens. 

My computer died not so long ago and I lost all my pics so I can't share my smiling two.:--sad:


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Mel loves her tennis balls.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> My computer died not so long ago and I lost all my pics so I can't share my smiling two.:--sad:


I'm so sorry! Mine died recently, too, but we had some warning and DH managed to get the pictures out first. We have simply never taken enough good ones of our dogs. Lighting is a problem here.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great thread, love it!
> 
> Great pictures of everyone's beautiful happy smiling goldens.
> 
> My computer died not so long ago and I lost all my pics so I can't share my smiling two.:--sad:


I am so sorry! Backups are super easy, use a service called Carbonite. $60/yr to automatically back up all of your files and photos. You have to manually tell it to backup video.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Here is my son and Oakley - we really miss his smile.


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

1st is Miss Miaya at the beach, very happy that I got her away from the dreaded water, the 2nd is not really smiling but she is very happy she found her favorite ball


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> I am so sorry! Backups are super easy, use a service called Carbonite. $60/yr to automatically back up all of your files and photos. You have to manually tell it to backup video.


You'd think I would have backed up my pictures and all my files, but I didn't. I really know better to back up them too which is even worse.

I have been meaning to take my computer in to see if anything can be retrieved off my hard drive but I haven't gotten it done yet for whatever reason.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester loves to smile


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

When isn't Archer smiling! There were too many good ones to choose from


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Deaglan mugging for the camera.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This was on our vacation. Bear got his very own queen sized bed. After the novelty wore off, he came and laid on top of me in the other bed.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

hmm..tried to post pics, but it didn't work. I'm so not up to par with my age group when it comes to technology!


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

(S)Miles!!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Our RB boy, Logan.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Rindy enjoys playing out in the yard and wearing pretty scarves so that made her smile. Finn has a little bit of dirt on his tongue to go along with his smile. He loves to chew items out in the yard and is smiling despite his pretty scarf!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's one of my favorites of Fletcher with a smile on his face.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Three smiling pups celebrating Jersey's 9th birthday last weekend









Julie and the boys


----------



## tbear (Oct 15, 2014)

Kaia smiling at the dog park!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie smiles all the time...here is one at her favorite dog beach:


----------



## Monkey_Girl (May 15, 2009)

Wow - this is fantastic response with amazing pics of all our goldens! Thanks so much for sharing! 

I've tried to capture pics of our new addition, Freeman, smiling but he always looks so serious whenever I try (he's actually quite the clown). So here's a pic of him jumping up on the gate, being naughty..lol. .


----------



## Monkey_Girl (May 15, 2009)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Three smiling pups celebrating Jersey's 9th birthday last weekend
> 
> View attachment 468650
> 
> ...


I LOVE these pics! 

Happy belated Jersey!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Smiles*

Here's Bella's smile playing with our grandson Gavin.

& my favorite , she's pretty happy at 4 months old, just dug up the base of the tree in our backyard.

Mike D


----------



## Articuno (Oct 19, 2013)

My beautiful, first dog Poppy..


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bentley at 1 year.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

*does a puppy smile count?*

This is Eli! I will pick him up this Saturday afternoon from breeder  He has a baby smile, very sassy smile


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Gotcha Day*

Gotcha day back in June 2013. He was the biggest (16.6 lbs) at 8 wks of the litter. Can you tell?


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Here is Harley with a big smile enjoying the outdoors!


----------

